# Classic Orkut on Mobile



## skippednote (Jun 30, 2008)

I have tried and tested several ways to open the classic orkut but it didn't help while trying myself i found a sort of crack. Here goes
1. Open google
2. Now sign in google where its written next to igoogle
3. After signing in google reopens with your email id at the top
now you have to search orkut there in.
4. In the search result the 1st result has a plus sign. click on it and open orkut albums
5. The new orkut opens but don't worry go to the previous page you were on and open ORKUT'S under Orkuts album in the plus sign 
6. It will ask you to enter your User name and password in new orkut style so enter the required data and sign in
7. Ecko the classic orkut open. Bookmark the Page and enjoy

Note:-You shouldn't be logged in neither gmail nor orkut before you follow the tutorial.
Please use Opera mini has i used the same to make it work.

Please do reply


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 2, 2008)

The posts made by u r being displayed as 18K + , but on studying ur detailed stats , it came as 83 ... Wondering whether anyone hasn't seen it yet ?


----------



## skippednote (Jul 2, 2008)

u need to go for some eye check up man
P.S :- MODs don't ban me.............


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 8, 2008)

More simpler way is to use dis link: 
*www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...e=*www.orkut.com/RedirLogin.aspx&passive=true


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 8, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> The posts made by u r being displayed as 18K + , but on studying ur detailed stats , it came as 83 ... Wondering whether anyone hasn't seen it yet ?


Dude, that's his user title, the way yours is "BlackBerry Guru ! "!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



Captain Neo said:


> u need to go for some eye check up man
> P.S :- MODs don't ban me.............



Seriously kid, that wasn't funny at all. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/33.gif


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 11, 2008)

Why don't you try *m.orkut.com ??? Just enter the username and password and your "Mobile Version" of Orkut will be displayed


----------



## skippednote (Jul 11, 2008)

Because it doesn't display recent visitor full profile and picture+other stuff as well


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 11, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Why don't you try *m.orkut.com ??? Just enter the username and password and your "Mobile Version" of Orkut will be displayed



This thread is for getting access to da normal version or classic version of orkut.. Wat u r telling is exactly da opposite of wat we want..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sumeet_naik said:


> More simpler way is to use dis link:
> *www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLog...e=*www.orkut.com/RedirLogin.aspx&passive=true




I also use the same.
Simple & the best.


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ u said orkut is time waste


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 11, 2008)

krates said:


> ^^^ u said orkut is time waste



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=883926&postcount=7


----------

